
Ask HN: What are some (good) hacker movies, documentaries, tv series, animes? - gh1
Recently, I watched The Founder. It was very interesting to learn about the dark history of McDonald&#x27;s and get entertained at the same time. What are some good movies, documentaries, tv series, anime about on this subject that you would recommend? When I say hacker movies, I mean hacker in the general sense i.e. in the sense that it is used in &quot;Hacker News&quot;.
======
Hasknewbie
Your topic is kind of wide-ranging and it's difficult to know if something
will be off-topic or not. Let's try:

In terms of someone hacking the system, not for himself, but for the benefit
of the people, there's this guy Edward, with a documentary made about him
called 'CitizenFour' (2014). It's pretty good! It doesn't end like 'The
Founder' though.

In terms of continuously hacking an invention to find new ways of exploiting
it, I'd say the hard sci-fi indie movie 'Primer' (2004) pretty much revolves
around that (although it might not be completely obvious during the first
viewing).

I have to mention 'Spin' (1995), about the 1992 US election candidates. The
hack here is not really the subject, but the documentary itself: it is
entirely made of unauthorized satellite feeds of pre- and post-interview
scenes not meant to be broadcast, i.e. you see all politicians talking
unfiltered and off-the-record, as they were all unaware that, even though they
were not being broadcast at those very moments, the cameras were still on and
transmitting over satellite -- and their feed could be easily intercepted.

Rant on actual/software hacking movies: it might be different for some other
medium, but I don't know of any movie that depicts hacking in a realistic way
_and_ is a decent movie. In my opinion, this is because there is nothing
cinematic in hacking. As far as I know, the only one that marketed itself as
'realistic' on this topic was 'Blackhat', but that aspect of the movie was
boring, and almost everything else was lazy and/or dumb. Maybe something on
TV?

~~~
gh1
Thanks. I will take a look at these.

------
urahara
I would suggest "Mr. Robot" tv show, both its storyline and hacks.

~~~
gh1
Thanks. It's the most authentic portrayal of hacking that I have seen on TV.

